# What Watch Has Disapointed You Big Time



## Samsmate Steve (Mar 20, 2006)

For me it has to be the Omega Speedmaster Reduced size auto i bought a few years ago

i still have it but it doesnt get much wrist time .Not long after purchase i knew i really wanted the hand wound moon watch ,didnt know any diferent at the time . It has a chrono module on a simpler watch movement ,i think the thing has 40 jewels in it and a load of friction im guessing & is a pig to service so i gather . Its always run slow ,

has developed a loose pusher & picks up dings on the bezel so easily .

Still it came in a nice expensive box ! Was it worth @ Â£900 i dont think so .


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Similar experience as Steve except my big disappointment was a Speedmaster Moonwatch ..... it did what it was supposed to do .... but every time I put it on my wrist I got a sinking feeling in the pit of my stomach .... I tried ... I really did .... I used to try and convince myself that I was being illogical ..... didn't work ... I sold it ... and lost about 25% on the deal


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I put the Omega Speedmaster Pro on a pedestal in my mind, I dreamed of owning it









Then I got one and it wasnt so special after all









I just kept thinking I could spend a grand on other things really, I have other watches, so I took Aly on holiday to Egypt for a week









I think I want one again though









Its a curse I tell ya

























LOL!!!









Just read Johns post









Theres a moral here I think, something about Omegas


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Not in the same league as the Speedies but mine has to be my Seiko 5 diver. It gets almost no wrist time these days, keeps poor time and I wish I'd have bought the military 5 instead.

Andrew.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

What was it the man said?

A man who's tired of Speedies is tired of life.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont get me wrong, I think they are great watches, manual wind, acrylic crystal, no date, 40mm, good pedigree, all I ever want in a watch,









I dont think I owned it at the right time in my life


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Dont get me wrong, I think they are great watches, manual wind, acrylic crystal, no date, 40mm, good pedigree, all I ever want in a watch,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know your age Jason - are you saying it's a young or an old man's watch?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

psychlist said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Dont get me wrong, I think they are great watches, manual wind, acrylic crystal, no date, 40mm, good pedigree, all I ever want in a watch,
> ...












Neither, a few years ago It wasnt financialy justifiable to have a 1K watch, its still debatable wether Id be happy to do it now, ( of course I have about 30 different watches worth a fair bit probably that but thats not the same







)


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I would go along with the comments about the Speedie "reduced"....I had lots of problems with mine...SO....

I had great difficulty to fight-off the urge to buy a Speedie Pro, which I did a week ago. Glad I did now....something really nice about a handwound chrongraph.......my only gripe.....within 3 days of owning it, I picked-up a small nick in the bezel (not the printed part)...the metal seems really wimpy (although I had been used to a Damasko which is bomb-proof.)

Roger


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes - it's an interesting debate whether to have one big expensive watch or lots of cheaper!

Speedy bezels do sem to pick up nicks - I don't really notice nicks on mine, but then I have middle age eyesight


----------



## Samsmate Steve (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes watched apollo 13 last night ,a lot of speedy shots in it put this thread in my mind, if they had relied on my reduced auto for that crucial engine burn timing they would still be up there now !


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> but then I have middle age eyesight

















me too!......I found the nick because it had a sharp edge, which I felt


----------



## Samsmate Steve (Mar 20, 2006)

very funnnnnny you lot


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d really wanted a speedy for years even though I`d never even held one but I never had the dosh









I finally decided to go and check it out with a view to possibly buying one, after handling and trying it on at a jewellers I went away and thought about it









In the end I felt that while it was very nice it really wouldn`t give me much more pleasure of ownership then the RLT-8 which I already had









I own a Omega SMP 200m which I really like and very much doubt I`ll every sell but after wearing it for a bit of time I`m just as likely to change it over to a Vostok Amphibia and get almost as much pleasure from wearing that









For this reason even though I do admire some prestigious/expensive watches I`d rather buy a number of cheaper ones instead, weird I know


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`d really wanted a speedy for years even though I`d never even held one but I never had the dosh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`d really wanted a speedy for years even though I`d never even held one but I never had the dosh
> ...


I also tend to keep my watches unlike some I could mention


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JoT said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`d really wanted a speedy for years even though I`d never even held one but I never had the dosh
> ...












I was going to say its your hippy past Mac ..... watches are like flowers and all beautiful


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Like Wow Man, it`s so true


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I've just gone and had a look at the collection and I can't spot one I would say I've "gone off". Some fall out of favor, but sooner or later they all make a comeback! My only true disappointment is...that I've only got two wrists!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I think my only disappointment is that I have watches that are not running that I would like to wear.









Some times I get disappointed in me for wearing watches to please others rather than myself, when I wore the O&B the other day I felt like a million quid. Because, I wore it for its own sake and mine, not for some _affected_ bugger.









Not to impress someone that doesn't know a bee from a bulls foot.









Sod the Philistines, go tell it to the Spartans.


----------



## Samsmate Steve (Mar 20, 2006)

What a bunch of B******S only worked it out what you lot are up to .Well you take a stroke (not literaly,**** tempting fate with that one )see how you get on with a keyboard am lucky if i can spell me own name half the time.Anyway you won`t get rid of me that easily as i like your rotten sense of huummmer









Glad you to see you never stopped any bullets Nalu .


----------



## Samsmate Steve (Mar 20, 2006)

Dam can`t edit that one sh*t sorry Nalu









did it with this one though !


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry Steve, but hijacking is a way of life here... and we love it!

I just flipped my Speedy... I miss it already. As has been said, it has everything you could need including history and I felt it seemed 'special' to wear. I will probabaly get another one but couldnt justify the new Doxa TG and the Speedy and luckily the Speedy was a big chunk of the Doxa's cost...

One Ive bought that dissapointed... hmmm... hard to say... the true dissapointment was my dodgy Tudor Sub that turned out to be a semi fake, but thats a story for another day...









Colin, two wrists, two ankles and one place you could wear a watch on a smaller strap - er of course I mean longer strap...


----------



## Samsmate Steve (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for that brightened my day that did !

OH SH*T GONE ALL







EMOTIONAL AND LARGE AGAIN

Na not really

Just had to edit that one


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I've mastered the technique of staying to the rear, but not so far that I have to worry about some clerk running around with his finger on the trigger and a magazine in the well







And not so forward we don't have time for some of this:


----------



## Samsmate Steve (Mar 20, 2006)

Stay lucky mate







no need to edit !


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ohhh, that playing surface looks like it could smart a bit when you get tackled...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Might as well make this a full on hi-jack
















We only ever played touch since we had women and beginners on the pitch. Even when I played in Kirkuk we only played touch since all the Kiwi/SA/Aussie/Brit contractors were making too much money to risk going home early with an injury. That doesn't mean we didn't find the ground from time to time - I'll have those 'war wounds' for a fair bit









It is good to be back in Texas, but the pitches here _still_ could use some rain (or maybe it's just age















)


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Lol. I know just what you mean about contractors. I used to race motorbike rallys and one of my mates was a contractor and just faded away from the scene as he was too worried he wouldnt make it to work if he came a cropper and therefore wouldnt be paid...

How full are the reseviors in Texas? ours are in the low 40%s and I dont think weve had any useful rain in years... hose bans forever it seems... and who in their right mind washes a car with a bucket...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> who in their right mind washes a car with a bucket...


Me









Ok maybe the phrase `Right mind` doesn`t apply here


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I've had a few that I really wanted and then sold on.

The orange samurai diver, LandMaster titanium and Citizen 300m eco-zilla diver. Just couldn't get along with them no matter what


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I think I'd nominate the BM

I bought one from new and hardly ever wore it.

I just thought that a 7S26 surrounded by all that metal was a bit like going to work in a Sherman tank, and somehow that thought really pissed me off.

I sold it, and I wouldn't ever buy another. The lume was impressive, but the bezel was aggressive looking and just didn't work for me as part of the watch. The bracelet was also just too much metal, and it felt more like a shackle. Bleeding awful combo.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > who in their right mind washes a car with a bucket...
> ...


from start to finish? no hosing down at all... er, I used to do that when I lived in a top floor flat but not when living in a normal house...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I find water is much more effective than a bucket


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

About 20 years ago I bought a new Emerich Meerson watch in a shop sale, mainly because of its beautiful dial - white enamel face, gold italic arabic hour markers with the detail echoed in green lume, and a sub second hand (unusual then for a quartz). Unfortunately within a few days I noticed that the inside of the crystal was completely fogged up with condensation from the sweat off my wrist (it was summer). I took it back to the shop, they sent it away, and a week or so later it was ready for collection, apparently all OK again. However a couple of days later the same problem recurred, only this time it affected the works and the watch died completely.

I got a full refund under guarantee, but ever since that experience I have been put off watches that do not have screw-down crowns (RLT17 being the exception, but I still avoid wearing that in hot weather).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I find water is much more effective than a bucket


Water? *Doh!!*, I knew I was doing something wrong









Thanks for the tip Mr Tips, that`s what I like about this forum there`s always someone willing to give sage advice when an other member is having difficulties


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I got a Sinn 144 PVD from eBay in my early WIS-dom, discovered that black PVD wasn't for me (although I really liked the watch and would happily own a regular 144). Sold it off on eBay and actually made money!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

No wonder my paintwork was suffering... I even struggled with the hose, but it did seem easier to get into the corners... hmmm, water you say... cool.









Its funny how we all have something we didnt gel with... I spose all the ones we flip we have fallen out of love with... otherwise they'd be keepers!


----------



## Samsmate Steve (Mar 20, 2006)

Would one of you kind ? literate people (rules me out until they get my brain to work in a straight line again)







Post a comparison reveiw with the RLT 23 & 25 .

Going more toward the 25 at the moment & want a new toy

What kind of dive watches are they anyway ?

Some body tell me there's a spell checker on this thing as i'm Knackered !

Damn thought i got away with out an edit on that one !


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Actually, just realised I have another one, I'd wanted an Airman for ages, finally picked up an Airman 2000 on these very forums. Wore it for a while and really liked a lot of things about it, but came to realise that I wanted a dial with the 12 on top, not the 24. Sold it on and picked up a an Airman Vintage V instead, now very happy! Don't regret my time with the 2000, though, as it showed me that I liked the 24 hour dial and how comfy the case design of the Airman is.


----------



## Samsmate Steve (Mar 20, 2006)

Could not agree more Dave nothing is nicer than a well turned out Airman exept something from the navy

perhaps. You are a man after my own heart it would seem









Oh my friend Sam disagrees !


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

ROLEX - ROLEX - ROLEX - ROLEX

It may look good - but hell is it xxxx.

I have had many but NOT one ever kept the right time.

The best thing - only happened a few days ago. I got one of my Rolex out of the safe and gave it a shake to start the rotor (seconds). Nothing happened, gave it another shake. NOPE, not good enough. So I gave it a good shake and ......... it started !!! ............ but .......... the seconds started going anti clockwise.

Say no more


----------



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

My biggest disappointment was in the days before I started collecting. I used to buy watches just for their looks. If I liked it I bought it, and things like manufacturer or movement type meant nothing to me. I bought a Kenneth Cole super tank, which to this day is still the biggest watch I own. Not only is the watch big, but the huge stainless steel bracelet is the exact same with as the watch, giving the entire thing the look of an enormous shackle. I wore it a couple of times before puting it in a box, where it has remained for years (yes it's still in pristine NOS condition). every time I look at it, I'm reminded of Hercules/Xena/wonderwoman/green lantern/etc. and the huge wrist bracelets they all wear.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

ENY55V said:


> ROLEX - ROLEX - ROLEX - ROLEX
> 
> It may look good - but hell is it xxxx.
> 
> ...


If they are so xxxx why have you "had many" ?


----------



## Samsmate Steve (Mar 20, 2006)

Sorry to hear that ! ENY55V

But i had heard that violent shaking of the Rolex can cause injury ,Sam says it may even be frowned

upon in some nations if not down right illegal


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Samsmate Steve said:


> Sorry to hear that ! ENY55V
> 
> But i had heard that violent shaking of the Rolex can cause injury ,Sam says it may even be frowned
> 
> upon in some nations if not down right illegal


Thats why they've the magnifying glass over the date, It's so you can read it after "shaking"









Foz


----------



## Samsmate Steve (Mar 20, 2006)

Would you do much shaking yourself FOZ .

Some things are not to be 'read' it would seem or even to be looked at .


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Samsmate Steve said:


> Would you do much shaking yourself FOZ .
> 
> Some things are not to be 'read' it would seem or even to be looked at .


Nowt wrong with a good "shake"







In fact I found it conspicuous by its absence in the recent How to shower thread









Foz


----------

